# Hard oils and cooking times (previously "sudden doubt")



## silhouette (Apr 12, 2016)

Does using high% of hard oils and butters ( I know it won't be a transparent LS ) lessen the cooking time of LS ? 
Thanks


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 12, 2016)

By 'cooking time', do you mean the time it takes for the batter to reach the paste stage? If so, I'm not the best one to answer since I never cook mine to the paste stage. I actually just whisk my hot KOH solution/melted fats to the point of emulsification (off the heat), then I cover my pot and walk away to let it saponify to the paste stage all by itself on my counter (takes about 4 to 6 hours to turn to paste on its own off the heat).


IrishLass


----------



## silhouette (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you. Yes cooking to reach the paste stage.


----------



## Susie (Apr 12, 2016)

No, it does not affect time to reach paste stage.  Cook time, incidentally, begins AFTER you reach paste stage.  Not that I cook any more, either.  There is just no benefit, whatsoever, in cooking. Just get it to paste (or flying bubbles) stage, cover and walk away.  

If you want to make liquid soap without all the extra headaches, just ask.  We'll be glad to help.


----------



## silhouette (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks Susie. I think I got confused. (English is my second language:-(  It's cooking after paste stage. I have been cooking for 3 hours or more. Using double boiler and gas is expensive in my country... 
So I just want to know is there a method where there is no cooking or little cooking..


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 12, 2016)

silhouette said:


> Thanks Susie. I think I got confused. (English is my second language:-(  It's cooking after paste stage. I have been cooking for 3 hours or more. Using double boiler and gas is expensive in my country...
> So I just want to know is there a method where there is no cooking or little cooking..



Yes, there is.

IrishLass mentioned it - just add your lye and blend until it is emulsified, and then cover and walk away.  Check it in an hour or so.


----------



## Susie (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes, check out this thread for IrishLass' liquid soap tutorial:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114

And here is her other one:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=57974

And, I am not bragging, but here is mine:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49852&highlight=cold+process+liquid+soap


----------



## silhouette (Apr 18, 2016)

thank you soooo much Susie.


----------



## madison (Apr 18, 2016)

Silhoutte, I understand how you feel. We have three languages in my home, and English is not my first language. It takes me time and effort when it comes to understanding  everything. It's not easy.


----------



## silhouette (Apr 18, 2016)

madison said:


> Silhoutte, I understand how you feel. We have three languages in my home, and English is not my first language. It takes me time and effort when it comes to understanding  everything. It's not easy.



4 languages here ;-) no 5. 5th I can read but can't understand or talk ;-)


----------

